# iVac auto blast gates



## SL1800 (Jan 8, 2014)

Does anyone have the iVac automatic blast gates? Thinking of adding the iVac auto blast gates and control systems to my dust collector. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

What do they do ?and how do they work ?I have just installed blastgates and don't understand why you would want to automate them.Questions is isn't this just the height of laziness.It seems to me before switching a machine on it would take less than a minute to set the extractor and blast gates for the job in hand. not criticising you as I don't know how they work but still feel no need for automatic blast gates unless of course tyhey are built in inaccesible places which does not make sense either I am confused. com Alistair


----------



## SL1800 (Jan 8, 2014)

Scotsman, I'm a wood working nut and a technology nut so the thought of adding the two is cool to me. Lazy perhaps so but cool definitely, at least in my shop it would be cool to me.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I say anything that encourages us to use effective dust collection is a good thing. Protecting our lungs is the big priority.
Electronic blast gates have been around for awhile, and basically when you open the blast gate it turns on your dust collector. I have not seen any reviews for the iVac brand gates, but their trigger activated switches to turn on shop vacs work great. 
Another option would be to set you DC up with a remote control. That would be just as convenient and probably more cost effective.

Good luck with it.


----------



## SL1800 (Jan 8, 2014)

I have remote on/off for my dust collector but I always find that I have left a gate open on one of the other machines and wonder why I'm not getting good dust collection on the machine I'm using. The auto gate system would stop that from happening and would add just one more level of convenience.


----------



## Hybridwoodworker (Jul 24, 2012)

I have micro switches on my gates ( clearview) and they are all low voltage wired to a relay that switches the ClearVue on. Only get one gate open at a time and don't have to wonder where I left the remote.

BRuce


----------

